# Deuce and Honey ZiwiPeak update



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

So last time I posted Deuce would not touch Ziwipeak and I was giving him Nature's Variety raw. Well now all of a sudden he's in love with Ziwipeak lol. I will alternate between the raw and Ziwi for the morning meals until my Nature's Variety bag is done then probably just stick to Ziwi since I'm reading bad things about Nature's Variety raw And then the TKH for dinner of course. 
Just wanted to say thank you for introducing me to Ziwipeak - it has saved me a lot of time in the mornings and the pups love it! I love that they don't even need a topper with it, they love it plain. I am definitely planning on selling it in the future in my online pet boutique as well. Right now they eat venison - maybe we will try the lamb next.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

That's great to hear. I love Ziwipeak too, it's so easy to feed... well Shadow eats it but Pebbles needs something added to encourage her hehe.
It will be interesting to hear how they like the different varieties, my local shop gave me all the different ones to try (fish, venison, lamb) but the pups will only eat venison... strange!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I know I'm a little nervous to order the lamb because if they don't like it - it will be a waste. It's not available in any local stores so I have to order online.


----------

